# 2 x 2 weaves



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

I just watched Susan Garrett's 2 x 2 weave training DVD. Has anyone taught their dog with this method? Opinions?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I have NOT, but have friends who love it.

Key seems to be to REALLY follow the DVD. Don't go too fast when progressing along, but if you stay too long on one step that also seems to cause our pups to brain freeze and not move along with the training.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I have NOT, but have friends who love it.
> 
> Key seems to be to REALLY follow the DVD. Don't go too fast when progressing along, but if you stay too long on one step that also seems to cause our pups to brain freeze and not move along with the training.


 Susan Garrett has posted about problem solving with 2x2 and following the program is very important. I have not taught a dog with 2x2 but know quite a few people who have. Some had great success, some so-so and some ended up switching methods. I think that it works best with a dog who is pretty drivey and likes toy rewards.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm teaching 2x2 now, and we're doing great with it! You don't have to be rigid with the plan- the concept is pretty logical. Take your time and you should see some great results!


----------



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info! It does seem pretty logical to me and it seems that the dogs(at least the ones in the DVD!) get it. The toy drive seems to be pretty important too. You could use food but would have to use something that the dog could see easily when you toss it. 

Of course I have to get my next agility puppy to start working on it!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I taught weaves with 2x2s, but used a different method (Mary Ellen Barry's) than Susan Garrett's. I'm really happy with the result, but I definitely did make some mistakes along the way. The number one issue I had was staying on the early steps of the process too long. As MRL mentioned, you really need to balance moving along quickly but not too quickly. 

I actually used food initially and added a toy later on. I don't think that using food was a bad thing, but I think if I did it again I'd use the toy from the beginning or at the very least to build drive for each step.


----------

